# FA coding.



## And#M3# (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello,

My name is Anderson, I'm from Brasil and I work in a Car's Dealer.

I'm new here and I'd like to know about FA coding. I'm trying the E-sys free version, however if someone knows how can I get the Pro version, please give some help.

Regards:thumbup:


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to Bimmerfest, Anderson!

I moved your posting to the Coding and Programming forum, where you should get some help.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

And#M3# said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Anderson, I'm from Brasil and I work in a Car's Dealer.
> 
> ...


There is no Pro version of E-sys. There is Premium and Pro Launcher, but neither are needed for FA coding.

Details on FA/VO coding are in S*TICKY:

Coding: Getting Started Guides, Tips, & Cheat Sheets


----------



## And#M3# (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks for your help Almaretto.
Today I was coding an F25 and I had to wait for 48h to start work in the E-sys Launcher Premium. Do you know where can I find the PRO LAUNCHER version.
I sent an email to the Tokenmaster, however, nobody answered. Maybe the email was incorrect, if someone has this information I'll really appreciate it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

And#M3# said:


> Thanks for your help Almaretto.
> Today I was coding an F25 and I had to wait for 48h to start work in the E-sys Launcher Premium. Do you know where can I find the PRO LAUNCHER version.
> I sent an email to the Tokenmaster, however, nobody answered. Maybe the email was incorrect, if someone has this information I'll really appreciate it.


TokenMaster has been unreachable since March.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

And#M3# said:


> Thanks for your help Almaretto.
> Today I was coding an F25 and I had to wait for 48h to start work in the E-sys Launcher Premium. Do you know where can I find the PRO LAUNCHER version.
> I sent an email to the Tokenmaster, however, nobody answered. Maybe the email was incorrect, if someone has this information I'll really appreciate it.


Email is right on all his programs. Unfortunately, only TM can provide Pro EST token, so no use in sending installation as he has been MIA for an extended period. Many, including myself, are waiting for his return.


----------

